# Pneumonia Recovery



## CaliChi1121 (May 18, 2008)

I've had gizmo alittle over 6 months now, when I got him he had a little bit of a cough..it would come and go..he would usually only cough when he got up. 
Then it went away for a little while, and would come back again. 
I didn't worry a whole lot for the simple fact when I took him for his shots and check up and such the vet always gave him a clean bill of health.
Last month, i'm guessing because of the weather change..we had a lot of "hot/cold" spells, it popped up again and got BAD ..FAST. On a wednesday he started the coughing..thurs..coughing..fri coughing and runny nose..saturday..not eating coughing=VET TIME!. I wasn't sure if it was allergies or not due to the discharge being clear..but sure enough he was diagnosed with pneumonia. 
A nights stay at the vet, and home with meds for 2 wks, and a lot of rest has recovered him..but I still notice he has had a hard time getting rid of all the built up congestion. It's been a good 2 weeks or so. I'm just wondering if anyones dealt with this residual problem and if I should take him into the vet? 
I've had dogs all my life but this is my first "little dog" and they handle things so differently i'm not sure yet when his "fine line" is crossed per'say.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about Gizmo, I hope he gets better soon. Sorry I don't know anything about the pneumonia.


----------



## CaliChi1121 (May 18, 2008)

Thank you =)


----------



## morningsting (May 16, 2008)

I'm sorry that I can't be of any help, but I know nothing about pneumonia ... I really hope your bby gets better soon *hugs*

-Amy


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awww poor gizmo i havent had any thing like this with my lot so i am no use
but i hope he feels better soon


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i can't be of any help but i would call the vet and let them know. i hope he gets better soon. poor baby.


----------



## feistypup6 (Dec 12, 2005)

Gosh, I hate to even say this. But if the phnuemonia repeats itself you may want to ask your vet about Megaesophegus. Not sure if I am spelling that right....
It is when the food does not travel the esophagus correctly to the stomach and causes a bit of food or water aspiration to the lungs.


----------



## CaliChi1121 (May 18, 2008)

You know I did read about that, and the same thought did cross my mind. He is doing better now though, so if it pops up again i'll have more of an idea if I should be more worried I think *crosses fingers*


----------



## feistypup6 (Dec 12, 2005)

Well that is GRAND news! Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I hope he feels better soon. From what I recall pneumonia can take a while to clear up. I had double pneumonia when I was 6 and I think I wasn't completely better for maybe a month. I know I'm not a chihuahua though, haha, but the infection is still similar.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor Gizmo. We hope he makes a speedy recovery.

Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to Gizmo.


----------

